# Is ryegrass ok as major food for russian tortoise?



## ssha_miami (Feb 11, 2013)

I grow some golf annual ryegrass for my tortoise. They like it very much. However, I do not know if that's ok to use it as major food. I plant many, they eat really a lot. Also, I plant some radish and strawberry. Radish grow fast. Strawberry is still under soil. Actually, I only know buy seed from homedepot or Walmart. I know it's not for animal diet, so, I can only pick those "similar" ones.


----------



## theelectraco (Feb 11, 2013)

ssha_miami said:


> I grow some golf annual ryegrass for my tortoise. They like it very much. However, I do not know if that's ok to use it as major food. I plant many, they eat really a lot. Also, I plant some radish and strawberry. Radish grow fast. Strawberry is still under soil. Actually, I only know buy seed from homedepot or Walmart. I know it's not for animal diet, so, I can only pick those "similar" ones.



You still want to give your tort a variety, can you feed it daily? Yes, as long as you mix others veggies and greens into it and switch them up to offer a variety. As far as radishes go, i have seen other forum members say some if their torts like radish leaves, so you could include those into your mix of different foods. From what I understand, Russians shouldn't be fed fruits often so the strawberries would be more of s treat. Maybe a russian tortoise owner can add on to that though.


----------



## Yvonne G (Feb 11, 2013)

It has been my experience that the steppe tortoises prefer to eat the round or broad-leaf weeds and plants. Mine only eat grass if there's nothing else growing in their pen.


----------



## Cowboy_Ken (Feb 11, 2013)

emysemys said:


> It has been my experience that the steppe tortoises prefer to eat the round or broad-leaf weeds and plants. Mine only eat grass if there's nothing else growing in their pen.



I have to agree with Yvonne here. My russians will eat grasses, even dried hay, but they would much prefer, and it's much more natural for them to eat broad leaf dark weeds and greens.


----------



## ssha_miami (Feb 12, 2013)

emysemys said:


> It has been my experience that the steppe tortoises prefer to eat the round or broad-leaf weeds and plants. Mine only eat grass if there's nothing else growing in their pen.



I also try to plant some sweet potato and potato, but 2 weeks, cannot see they grow. I dig it out, and see its still fresh. I guess food market wash them before sell, thus, they cannot grow.


----------



## Yvonne G (Feb 12, 2013)

Actually, I think you're lucky that they didn't grow. I'm pretty sure the potato family has toxic leaves. You don't want your tortoises to eat them.


----------



## ssha_miami (Feb 12, 2013)

emysemys said:


> Actually, I think you're lucky that they didn't grow. I'm pretty sure the potato family has toxic leaves. You don't want your tortoises to eat them.



Thanks a lot for the warning. It's dangerous. I'm so lucky to know that.


----------



## lynnedit (Feb 12, 2013)

Have you thought about getting a seed collection with different weeds and greens for tortoises? Those have everything you need. Just pay attention to the instructions on spreading the seeds on the web site: spread thinly and partition off a section so the plants can grow before the tortoise mows them down.

http://www.tortoisesupply.com/TestudoMix

Until then, get some spring mix and other greens so your tortoise continues to have a variety.

Safe plants:
http://www.thetortoisetable.org.uk/site/plants_19.asp


----------



## ssha_miami (Feb 13, 2013)

lynnedit said:


> Have you thought about getting a seed collection with different weeds and greens for tortoises? Those have everything you need. Just pay attention to the instructions on spreading the seeds on the web site: spread thinly and partition off a section so the plants can grow before the tortoise mows them down.
> 
> http://www.tortoisesupply.com/TestudoMix
> 
> ...



Thank you. It's very helpful.


----------

